# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Καναρινοτροφή 20 ευρώ

## panos70

Παιδια αυτη την καναρινοτροφη την πηρα 20 ευρω το 25κιλο απο συσκευαστηριο πτηνοτροφων με μια πρωτη ματια πως σας φαινεται;[IMG]<script src='http://img38.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=img0584xf.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>[/IMG]

----------


## mariakappa

εχει ρουπσεν και μπισκοτακι.οχι τοσο καλα για την υγεια τους.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*1.25 το κιλό δηλαδή !! Μια χαρά τιμή είναι !! Πίστευα ότι ποιο φτηνά από 1.5 ευρώ που παίρνω δεν θα υπήρχε !!*  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Αλεξανδρε οχι 1.25 αλλα 0,80 ....20 ευρω τα 25 κιλα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ναι σωστά !! βλέπω έργω στο ΣΤΑΡ  και έγραψα άλλα κι άλλα !! χαχαχαχαχα τσάμπα είναι !!! θέλω και εγώωωωωωωωω !!*

----------


## panos70

Χα χα χα χα εισαι πολυ μακρια για να σου στειλω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λογικά σου την έβαλε τιμή χοντρικής !! Τόσο ψωνίζουν οι πετσοπάδες....το πιστεύω !!!*

----------


## panos70

Αυτος τη δινει σε εμπορους  που αυτοι προμηθευουν τους πετσοπαδες ...δλδ απο πρωτο χερι

----------


## vag21

σαν τιμη ειναι μια χαρα,αλλα πολλα πολυχρωμα καλουδια βλεπω και δεν μου αρεσει.

----------


## jk21

αντιγραφη αυτης  http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=166&pro=5094

με ρουπσεν (και μαυρο κιολας ) γεματο ερουκικο οξυ ,πανω απο 20 % (20 εως 25% το κανω) και λιγο millet 

και 15 να την ειχανε δεν θα την επαιρνα .....   το φαρμακο για αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου εχει κανενα 20αρι  .αν τα αθροισεις παιρνεις  τροφη με 7 εως 10 περιλλα ,τριβεις και λιγο πτι μπερ μεσα αν θες μπισκοτο και ειναι σπεσιαλ !  Πανο τα εχουμε πει .με τις καταλληλες προσθηκες ψιλοδιορθωνεται το θεμα . αν σου την παιρνει πισω να σου φτιαξει κατι αλλο ,θα σου το προτεινα

----------


## nicktzad

Γιατι Δημητρη? Δεν κανει να τρωνε ρουπσεν τα καναρινια μας?? νομιζω οτι εχουν οι περισσοτερες κελαιδινες για να μην πω ολες..

----------


## jk21

NIKO εδω και χρονια  γινομαι γραφικος φωναζοντας οτι ο σπορος αυτος εχει στη συσταση του τεραστια ποσοτητα ερουκικου οξεος ,εκτος αν δεν προκειται για τον κανονικο αλλα τον γενετικα τροποποιημενο που εχουν φτιαξει στον καναδα (μεταλλαγμενο !!! ) που εκεινος εχει χαμηλα επιπεδα (για τον σκοπο αυτο εγινε η μεταλλαξη ) 

δες μια ερευνουλα περι του θεματος  
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cont...4/817.abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/951380

αλλα και της επιδρασης των glucosinolates που επισης περιεχει


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3444977

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...80210/abstract

http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/ARTICLE/AGRIPPA/659_en-10.htm

διαβαστε και για την σχεση του με το fatty liver ......

http://www.hepatocare.net/images/Fat...20Syndrome.pdf



οσοι ηταν φετος στη συζητηση με τον ισπανο κριτη των τιμπραντο ,ακουσαν πολυ καλα για πιο λογο εκεινος απλα δεν χρησιμοποιει καθολου ρουπσεν στο μιγμα του ,οπως και για πιο λογο το λαδι αυτου του σπορου σταματησε να καταναλωνετε στην ισπανια .το πρωτο λινκ που εδωσα   (  http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cont...4/817.abstract  )  στο παρον ποστ επιβεβαιωνει τα λογια του .αν και εκεινος μιλησε για ακομη χειροτερα προβληματα που παρουσιαστηκαν στην ισπανια 


δεν μπορω να ξερω  αν ο σπορος που ερχεται στην ελλαδα ειναι ο μεταλλαγμενος με χαμηλο ερουκικο αλλα το θεμα ειναι μπρος γκρεμος (ερουκικο ) και πισω ρεμα (μεταλαγμενο ) ....

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη τις προσθεσεις και τις αραιωσεις που ειπαμε τις εκανα,την τροφη την εβγαλα φωτογραφια πρωτου κανω τις προσμειξεις που μου ειπες,παντος εγω βλεπω οτι το ρουπσεν δεν τους πολυαρεσει  και δεν τον τρωνε οπως και τα μπισκοτακια........οταν τον ξαναδω αυτον που τον πηρα θα τον ρωτησω εαν μπορει να μου κανει το μιγμα χωρις μπισκοτα και χωρις ρουπσεν

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικα αυτη την τροφη δεν την εδινα ουτε σε σπουργιτια!!!! τωρα αναγκαστικα θα την χρησιμοποιησεις!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπορείτε να μας πείτε ακριβός σε κιλά τη να πάρω για τα καναρίνια μου ?? Να τα ανακατέψω όλα μαζί ώστε να βγάλω κάτι σωστό !! 

1 κιλό.... τάδε
μισό κιλό...τάδε
300 γραμμάρια τάδε... 

Αντε ρε παιδιά βοηθείσται την κατάσταση !!!*  


*Για της Καρδερίνες δίνω συγκεκριμένη τροφή για αγριοπούλια !!

----------


## mitsman

αλεξανδρε θα ψαξω να δω τι εχει η δικη μου τροφη ακριβως να σου πω!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ριξτε μια ματια εδω!!!

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*θεωρω την Platinum T3 την καλυτερη που εχω παρει... και τις εχω παρει ΟΛΕΣ χωρις ρουπσεν!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*manitoba t3 platino
**

κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι



σε πια αναλογία όμως μπαίνουν οι σπόροι...εδώ είναι το ζουμί !!!!*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα , εγώ πιστεύω ότι το ρούπσεν είναι ο πλέον ακατάλληλος σπόρος ,ειδικά για τα πουλιά μας (καναρίνια) και στην συνέχεια για την τσέπη μας. Όλος πάει στον πάτο του κλουβιού...

----------


## mitsman

το λιγοτερο που με νοιαζει απο ολα ειναι τα λεφτα... οχι οτι δεν ειναι βασικος παραγοντας!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο οι τροφές που βρήκα να κυκλοφορούν στη Ελλάδα και δεν έχουν ρούπσεν είναι:

1) Canary Breeding without rapeseed..  http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...&ani=140&rac=0

2) Manitoba T3 Platino ..Κεχρί Καναδά, Νίζερ Ινδίας, Λευκή Περίλλα, Λινάρι Χρυσό, Καναβούρι                

 3) και καλύτερη επιλογή να αγοράσουμε μεμονωμένους σπόρους και να την φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας με τις αναλογίες που θέλουμε! :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

ειναι κι αλλες τροφες που ειναι χωρις ρουψεν Κωστα!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ναι Δημήτρη αλλά λέω για αυτές που βρίσκεις εύκολα σε petshop. :wink:

----------


## mitsman

δικιο εχεις!

----------


## panos70

Τωρα αφου την πηρα θα τη δωσω και οταν τελειωσει τοτε θα παρω μια με χωρεις ρουπσεν ,κι ομως ολες οι τροφες στα πετ σοπ περιεχουν ρουπσεν και τη δινουμε χρονια τωρα

----------


## ninos

> *manitoba t3 platino
> **
> 
> κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι
> 
> 
> 
> σε πια αναλογία όμως μπαίνουν οι σπόροι...εδώ είναι το ζουμί !!!!*


αυτο ειναι ενα καλο μειγμα. Εγω εχω βαλει μεσα κ βρωμη.
Αλεξανδρε, ακομα κ να βρεις τις αναλογιες, θα σου παει πολυ ακριβο, ασε που δεν θα γνωριζεις και την ποιοτητα των σπορων.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να φτάσει τα 3 ευρώ το κιλό Στέλιο ??? Αντε 4 ευρώ το κιλό !! Τόσο παίρνω και την άγρια τροφή για της Καρδερίνες !! Θέλω να τους δίνω κάτι καλύτερο από την απλή κελαιδίνη !!*   :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

καλυτερα στην τροφη παρα στον γιατρο.ειδικα εσεις που εχετε καναρινια ειναι 2 καφεδες το μηνα σε καφετερια.

----------


## jk21

αλεξ σου απαντησα εδω

Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
 για να μπορει να το βρει στο μελλον και καποιο αλλο μελος

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*        Προσωπικα αυτη την τροφη δεν την εδινα ουτε σε σπουργιτια!!!! τωρα αναγκαστικα θα την Χρησιμοποιησεις!!!


   Αυτο που ειπες ηταν μαχαιρια στην καρδια δλδ τοσο χαλια ειναι;γιαυτο πηρα την αποφαση να την δωσω σε αγριοπουλια  και να παραγγειλω μεσω ιντερνετ καποια χωρεις πουπσεν και θελω γνωμες ποια τροφη ειναι καλυτερη για τα πουλακια μας αλλα για συντηρηση ,και με προσθεση  νιζερ και καναβουρι να γινεται χειμωνιατικη....λοιπον περιμενω γνωμες

----------


## Daminikos

Καλησπέρα !!
Μπαίνοντας στο ψάξιμο για την manitoba t3 platino, βλέπω ότι προορίζεται για πουλάκια χρώματος.
Στα κοινά που έχω θα μπορούσα να την χρησιμοποιήσω ?? 
Πιο πάνω ο κ. Δημήτρης αναφέρει ένα μίγμα που προτείνεται απο κριτή τιμπραντο. Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω και κάτι τέτοιο ??

----------


## jk21

> Καλησπέρα !!
> Μπαίνοντας στο ψάξιμο για την manitoba t3 platino, βλέπω ότι προορίζεται για πουλάκια χρώματος.
> Στα κοινά που έχω θα μπορούσα να την χρησιμοποιήσω ?? 
> Πιο πάνω ο κ. Δημήτρης αναφέρει ένα μίγμα που προτείνεται απο κριτή τιμπραντο. Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω και κάτι τέτοιο ??


κοιτα Νικο συνηθιζεται οποιο μιγμα δεν εχει ρουπσεν να ονομαζεται για καναρινια εμφανισης και χρωματος και οποιο εχει να ονομαζεται για φωνης .για το ρουπσεν  υπηρχε ο μυθος οτι βαφει τα πουλια λογω λουτεινης που περιεχει .δεν το αποδεχομαι γιατι ειναι ελαχιστη .μαλιστα ενα μιγμα με 64 % κεχρι και 15 % ρουπσεν  ,δινει περισσοτερες λουτεινη και ζεαξανθινη το κεχρι απο οτι το ρουπσεν συμφωνα με στοιχεια που δινει πινακας της versele laga http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf  .για το αν κανει για φωνης ,η  συσταση του μιγματος του κριτη των τιμπραντο τα λεει ολα .μπαρουφες των εταιριων για να διαφοροποιησουν τα προιοντας τους και να προωθησουν ενα σπορο που για βιοκαυσιμο στοιχιζει 30 λεπτα το κιλο ....

οποια εταιρια ομως θελει να προωθησει τα προιοντα της ,καλα ειναι να καταλαβει οτι ειμαστε πια στην εποχη της κοινωνιας της πληροφοριας και του διαδικτυου και τις μπαρουφες που λεει πρεπει και να της υποστηριζει αν δεν θελει να ειναι εκθετη ! τερμα το πλασαρισμα καθε τοσο σκευασματων απο παπαγαλακια χωρις δικαιολογηση της οποιας καινοτομιας !!!

----------


## panos70

Παντα στην προσωπικη μου ζωη και σε αγορες που κανω αποφευγω να παιρνω το πιο φθηνο γιατι ξερω οτι θα ειναι προβληματικο η  για πεταμα,επειδη την εχω πατησει ......κι οπως ελεγε η Γιαγια μου παρε το ακριβο για να σου βγει ποιο φθηνο και εδω αυτο αποδικνιετε .............ΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ αν ζουσες ακομη σιγουρα θα επερνα ποιο ακριβη και καλυτερης ποιοτητας τροφη

----------


## mitsman

> Αυτο που ειπες ηταν μαχαιρια στην καρδια δλδ τοσο χαλια ειναι......




χαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχαααα


Τι να κανω ρε Πανο??? την γνωμη μου ειπα!!!! Πραγματικα την πιστευω.... αν ειχα να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε αυτη την τροφη και στο σκετο κεχρι θα εκανα αυτο... χα χ α αχ χα χαχα


Πανο αν θελεις δοκιμασε την Πλατινουμ Τ3 της Μανιτομπα... ακριβη αλλα φοβερη!!! πραγματικα  εγω δεν ξανααλλαζω!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> χαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχαααα
> 
> 
> Τι να κανω ρε Πανο??? την γνωμη μου ειπα!!!! Πραγματικα την πιστευω.... αν ειχα να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε αυτη την τροφη και στο σκετο κεχρι θα εκανα αυτο... χα χ α αχ χα χαχα
> 
> 
> Πανο αν θελεις δοκιμασε την Πλατινουμ Τ3 της Μανιτομπα... *ακριβη αλλα φοβερη!!!* πραγματικα  εγω δεν ξανααλλαζω!


*Οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.... !!!*

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*
> πανο αν θελεις δοκιμασε την πλατινουμ τ3 της μανιτομπα... ακριβη αλλα φοβερη!!! πραγματικα εγω δεν ξανααλλαζω!


θα δω πως θα τη δεχτουν αυτη θα τους την αλαζω γρηγορα στην ταιστρα για να φυγει και θα παρω την τ3 platinoym μετα

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη οι καιροι ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολοι και επειδη ξερω οτι για χρονια πολλα ολοι τετοιες τροφες ταιζαν... δωσε την την τροφη αυτη αλλα μην την ξαναπαρεις ειναι η γνωμη μου!

----------


## jk21

εχουμε ηδη μιλησει δημητρη και σκεφτει κατι που ισως αφαιρεσει μεγαλο μερος του ρουπσεν .σιτα με καταλληλη διαμετρο στις τρυπες οπου το κεχρι ,κανναβουρι και λιναρι θα μεινει και το ρουπσεν θα πεσει απο κατω .μετα θα αλλαξει τροφη .επισης και οσο μεινει αν αραιωθει καταλληλα σε ποσοστο κατω του 5% δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .το εχω διαβασει σε ερευνα .

παντως επειδη εδω ειμαστε για να τα λεμε ολα ,θελω να πω οτι το rape seed αν δεν ειχε προβλημα με το ερουκικο οξυ και τους γλουκοζιτες ,εχει πρωτεινη πολυ καλης ποιοτητας σε αμινοξεα και λαδι που περα απο το ερουκικο ειναι φουλ σε ω3 .παρολα αυτα και ενω το ξερω δεν το χρησιμοποιω για τους λογους επικινδυμνοτητας των αλλων ουσιων

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ έχω κάπου 13-15 κιλά από την συγκεκριμένη τροφή !! Αν βρείτε την κατάλληλη σίτα-πλέγμα εδώ είμαι και εγώ.... *  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jk21

βρε Αλεξανδρε τι πηρε τετοια ποσοτητα με τοσο λιγα πουλακια;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Την βρήκα από δικό μου παιδί 1.5 ευρώ..όταν όλοι πουλάνε 2 & 2.5....και λέω...βρε πάρε καμιά 10 κιλά να έχουμε καβάντζα..... *

----------


## panos70

Αλεξανδρε  με προλαβε ο Δημητρης κι εγω ξερω πως εχεις λιγα πουλακια και τα κιλα που πηρες ειναι πολλα να μην σου χαλασει.......αν την δεις κανει σβολια η βγαζει πεταλουδιτσες τοτε ειναι για πεταμα (εγω εχω 25 πουλια)

----------


## ovelix83

καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.......μια κ λεμε για τροφες εγω γιατι χρυσοπληρωσα την μανιτοβα την 5κιλη 15 ευρω.....? :Mad0234:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πόσο;;;;;;;;

Manitoba T3 Platino 45 € το 25κιλο σακί και στο φέρνει σπίτι.

Αν θέλεις να σου στείλω π.μ το λίνκ του μαγαζιού.

----------

